# E3 and You!



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 10, 2013)

Out of this years E3 what grabbed your attention the Most?


I'll start with mine:

Dark Souls 2, because Dark Souls...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Mws7yKPD1iE

Ryse - Like how it looks, but the QTE's are a turn off..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=4MfYuP6L44k

Titanfall - Respawn really wants to stick it to Activision, plus Mech's!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goe6IB1DLZU&amp;feature=player_embedded

Halo - There is always a spot in my heart for Halo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ZipoIbBDf-c

ALSO KILLER INSTINCT IS BEING BROUGHT BACK!

Oh and this...
[video=youtube;Vx4JQf8qR-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Vx4JQf8qR-k#![/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunset Overdrive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJdZQPBDF0

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryse seems like call of duty set in ancient rome.
that halo trailer made me sad cause it was "HERE'S A NEW ORIGINAL TITLE" *shows ambiguous trailer that surprise it's master chief Halo* >.>
Dead rising 3 made me super sad beacuse it is nothing like a dead rising game.
I'm definitally getting MGS5, for the ps3. This is my favorite one so far.
Titanfall seemed like it would have fun mechanics and game play but it's wrapped under a grey ass shooter.
Peggle 2 is also nice :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2013)

...How does a third person Roman set game......what? o-O


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn i forgot e3 was even a thing anymore!

A new peggle ...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2013)

AHAHA Nintendo just posted this:






Also this got posted:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> ALSO KILLER INSTINCT IS BEING BROUGHT BACK!


no1currs


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHA!YES, I love it! Nintendo will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sunset Overdrive
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJdZQPBDF0
> 
> Can't wait to see more.



Wow, that actually looks really interesting. Thanks for that


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

I watched some of the EA presentation with my brother and was not impressed. Ima wait til tomorrow to digest all the information from biased articles.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I watched some of the EA presentation with my brother and was not impressed. Ima wait til tomorrow to digest all the information from biased articles.



I am excited, but overall the whole is Sad. As much as I like how Ryse looks, a 3 year old could play it. And I still laugh and Activision think they are revolutionizing with AI FISH.....


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> I am excited, but overall the whole is Sad. As much as I like how Ryse looks, a 3 year old could play it. And I still laugh and Activision think they are revolutionizing with AI FISH.....


Artificial fish is the future mang.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirrors edge 2 looks kind of awesome fun like the first, but good god all the time spent on sports games was so X.X EA was meh.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 10, 2013)

MGS5 tho.

I thought it was going to be Ground Zeroes. But I'm not complaining.
Phantom Pain looks like Red Dead Gear Solid, in a good but weird way.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 10, 2013)

I had no intention of ever getting a xbox one, but then i remembered i fucking need Halo >_<
That halo trailer was pretty awesome, i've always though spartans in cloaks would look fucking awesome, i was right ^_^
But that Cortana tag was sad 

BUT HOLY FUCKING CHEESEBALLS TITANFALL IS THE SHIT, i need that game now.

Yes i am excite.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I had no intention of ever getting a xbox one, but then i remembered i fucking need Halo >_<
> That halo trailer was pretty awesome, i've always though spartans in cloaks would look fucking awesome, i was right ^_^
> But that Cortana tag was sad
> 
> ...



Honestly at first I thought a Journey sequel.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Honestly at first I thought a Journey sequel.


Yea or at least something that's not another halo game >.>
pretty annoyed it turned out to be halo. but now it seems like halo mecha war fighter.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 10, 2013)

I am always going to like Halo, but thankfully there are games out there for everyone


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm quite looking forward to seeing more of Super Smash Bros and Pokemon X and Y.
... Yup, they're both Nintendo. I'm just not a huge fan of console gaming as I generally prefer using a PC. 3ds titles are essentially the only major format I am interested in seeing more from.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 10, 2013)

Heres video of that Battlefront tease..
[video=youtube;Vx4JQf8qR-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Vx4JQf8qR-k#![/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2013)

And I gotta say though I'm probably the only one who thinks this, that little Project Spark thing (I'm gonna do it...JUST FOR YOU ALEU, MY SWEET!!!) really SPARKED my interest.



Imperial Impact said:


> no1currs



...He's kinda right, sadly. I don't see it really picking up as much attention as the next Capcom fighter. 
I just like watching it being played. I hate fighters for the most part so it doesn't really interest me.
I just can't wait to see it played at EVO.



Saybin~Iacere said:


> Wow, that actually looks really interesting. Thanks for that



You're welcome. Looks so fun honestly. I hope you can actually do that stuff he did.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish I could watch it but it wouldn't load on my laptop :/ I just don't understand why.


----------



## thoron (Jun 10, 2013)

This might sound like a stupid question but...... What's so great about Halo or any other FPS or fighting game? What is it about these genre's that attract the masses and make people buy them so readily? I don't get it, these kind of games in the long term are boring to me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

thoron said:


> This might sound like a stupid question but...... What's so great about Halo or any other FPS or fighting game? What is it about these genre's that attract the masses and make people buy them so readily? I don't get it, these kind of games in the long term are boring to me.



well poeple don't buy fighting games so readily but the reason they're fun long term is cause if you play others in fighting games the room for self improvement and getting better is pretty much infinite. i don't see how any other game can be any more long term than that. There will always be someone out there who will beat you and you can strive to beat in fighting games. There's no max level or end game. Fighting games replability comes from competition and it's infinite room for improvement. Even by yourself you can improve by learning or optimizing combos or learning confirmations of weird hits or learning how to put oppenents in situations where they have to guess between multiple options and if they guess wrong you benefit massivley. However if you don't have access to competition then i can see not playing fighting games for long times.

Also the reasons sequals matter so much is cause even the smallest changes in a character can radically change them. like shortening the range on one move can make a character become massivley weaker and pretty much never seen again in the new version.

Killer instinct is also a super old series that lots of poeple have nostalgia for which is why they really want it (i'm not one of those poeple)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok, I get you now, about Ryse, Alastair. I just REALLY like ancient Rome so I guess I was swayed by that. After watching it again, it looks like the worst of action games with the linearity of the worst FPS titles. Sad...it seemed so interesting.



thoron said:


> This might sound like a stupid question but...... What's so great about Halo or any other FPS or fighting game? What is it about these genre's that attract the masses and make people buy them so readily? I don't get it, these kind of games in the long term are boring to me.



It's not a stupid question.

Personally, I like a good FPS be it Half Life, MW2, Serious Sam whatever because no matter what, it's in your face frantic action. It's the closest I can get to being the character. For me, it feels less obstructed and I can focus with more precision. Couple this with some coop or vs and you've got me hooked. 
Fighters...take Alastair's word on it. I don't see the appeal myself and I'm not sure, I just like seeing pros go apeshit at EVO with ridiculous frame exploiting combos. THAT'S some riveting stuff.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

Any word yet on anything final fantasy? Or PokÃ©mon and Zelda?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ok, I get you now, about Ryse, Alastair. I just REALLY like ancient Rome so I guess I was swayed by that. After watching it again, it looks like the worst of action games with the linearity of the worst FPS titles. Sad...it seemed so interesting.
> Fighters...take Alastair's word on it. I don't see the appeal myself and I'm not sure, I just like seeing pros go apeshit at EVO with ridiculous frame exploiting combos. THAT'S some riveting stuff.


Yea the first part before any of the fighting looked pretty much exactly like a CoD game set in ancient rome and that's all i see from it.

Also Evo is a good example of just how far a fighting game can go, and even then the best still drop stuff and are not perfect showing even more room to improve.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2013)

EVO is fucking hysterical...
I only watch what my friends play though (Street Fighter, MVC, soon to be Melee)



Teal said:


> Any word yet on anything final fantasy? Or PokÃ©mon and Zelda?



Nintendo is not attending E3. Here. Their own Nintendo Direct will be tomorrow.

http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2013)

[YT]oxRf90LWK9c[/YT]


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> EVO is fucking hysterical...
> I only watch what my friends play though (Street Fighter, MVC, soon to be Melee)
> 
> 
> ...


 Ugh, a livestream. I'll wait till someone summarizes it.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 10, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> [YT]oxRf90LWK9c[/YT]



Made my day, thank you....


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

I like how they go on about the fish moving out of the way like it's something that's never been done. XD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

wow sony is much more strong with a bunch less Grey ass shooters and some cool looking games. Transistor has my interest already and seems kind of cool. also some actual rpgs <3


----------



## Corto (Jun 10, 2013)

So, is the new MGS game coming out for next-gen or current-gen? I thought it was supposed to be released on 360 and PS3, but now I assume it is X1 and PS4? Would be a shame, I wish to marry it's trailer.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2013)

*sees trailer*
AHHHHH!!!!! KINGDOM HEARTS 3!!
Holy fuck yeah I just nerded so hard it's mildly amusing.

Here's the trailer
[YT]npjBHFb0fZM[/YT]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

Well sony just shat all over microsoft by allowing used games and not requiring to be online 24/7 or any of that dumb shit


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Well sony just shat all over microsoft by allowing used games and not requiring to be online 24/7 or any of that dumb shit


Well we know who won E3.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;kWSIFh8ICaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA[/video]


FINISH HIM!


FLAWLESS. VICTORY.

FATALLITY.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> *sees trailer*
> AHHHHH!!!!! KINGDOM HEARTS 3!!
> Holy fuck yeah I just nerded so hard it's mildly amusing.
> 
> ...


 I came.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 10, 2013)

KH3 looks so...dated...


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> KH3 looks so...dated...


 Hissssssssssss.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 10, 2013)

I've never gotten the appeal of the KH series. I bought the first one for $5, beat it, and didn't really think anything impressive or particular good about it, aside from the music.

Watchdogs still looks like a game I'd want to play.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Same. Both games. Watch Dogs makes my pants wet. And KH all the up to now left a depressingly bad taste in my mouth. Except the last one, though I didn't buy it and don't plan too. Just played meh. I'm a sucker for wall jumping and crap though. I saw it in that trailer was like "OH FFFFFFFF-"!



Arshes Nei said:


> KH3 looks so...dated...



Probably in beta...
Did say in development.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2013)

The only thing that makes Sony's conference even better is the fact that Persona 5 was confirmed for 2015
Nothing else matters anymore


----------



## Flippy (Jun 11, 2013)

$399. That is all.

P.S. Mad Max the game?!?!?! WTF?


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Probably in beta...
> Did say in development.


 Not to mention, go to far one way with the graphics and the Disney characters start getting really weird looking.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

It says a lot about the game industry when a system seller is the fact that You can put the disc in and it will play.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> It says a lot about the game industry when a system seller is the fact that You can put the disc in and it will play.



well it's why i play consoles over PC. also the fact i need my PC to do a lot of thigns and it's finicky enough as is putting a fuck ton of games on it won't help it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well it's why i play consoles over PC. also the fact i need my PC to do a lot of thigns and it's finicky enough as is putting a fuck ton of games on it won't help it.


 My computer over heats to fast to play games. So my Sims 3 and expansions just sit there.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well it's why i play consoles over PC. also the fact i need my PC to do a lot of thigns and it's finicky enough as is putting a fuck ton of games on it won't help it.



The fact that consoles are plug-and-play is such a nice thing. 

Don't make me start on how long I had to fight with my computer to get Guild Wars 2 running. >:V And it's not like my graphics card couldn't handle it... sooo many things were fucking with it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've never gotten the appeal of the KH series. I bought the first one for $5, beat it, and didn't really think anything impressive or particular good about it, aside from the music.


I like KH2 way more than the first one. I actually sold KH1 and then bought it back a few years later.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

One thing which made KHII better than the first: you didnt have to do the flying thing every time you when somewhere else. It also just felt more defined.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> One thing which made KHII better than the first: you didnt have to do the flying thing every time you when somewhere else. It also just felt more defined.


The minigame to get to new worlds was a lot more fun too


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Only thing I felt KHII improved on was skippable cutscenes. Everything else still made me sick. :/


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Story-wise I like KH1 the best, and I like 2 for the gameplay.  Somewhat related, KH 1.5 is #40 in top selling games on amazon as well as #1 RPG for the PS3, and it ain't out till September.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2013)

I actually enjoyed KH (the first one, CoM can fuck itself) but seriously KH3 looks dated as fuck. Its this nasty overlay that doesn't make it as appealing like it has some dodge burn rape to it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony: Our system lets you use used games. You know... like Nintendo does.
Gamers: SQUEEEE!!!! ...huh what's Nintendo?


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I actually enjoyed KH (*the first one, CoM can fuck itself*) but seriously KH3 looks dated as fuck. Its this nasty overlay that doesn't make it as appealing like it has some dodge burn rape to it.


 What about the other 4?  It's just a teaser, the graphics will probably look better when it's finished.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I actually enjoyed KH (the first one, CoM can fuck itself) but seriously KH3 looks dated as fuck. Its this nasty overlay that doesn't make it as appealing like it has some dodge burn rape to it.



CoM was awful. Both of them. 
But again, in development. All of the looks will most likely change in the final product.

Though to be honest, the UI looks about the same as Birth By Sleep and Dream Drop Distance, so I don't think that will change much.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yeah guys also this bit of awesome speculation

Just imagine it, Spirited away in Kingdom hearts III, with sora losing his name and fighting heartless and nobodies in the bathhouse. The scene fits so perfectly.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

One thing I'm disappointed at?

Want multiplayer on the PS4? Better get Playstation+. 

I think that's called "Xbox Live"... wasn't a selling point that you didn't have a subscription fee to play multiplayer on the PS3? o-O


----------



## Corto (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never played a FF game and don't give a crap about Kingdom Hearts, but if they allow me to use Black Mage (I can pretend it's 8bit theater) to punch Simba while high fiving Darth Vader after Buzz Lightyear got eaten by Moro, I will buy the game_ and have sex with it.

EDIT:
_


> I think that's called "Xbox Live"... wasn't a selling point that you didn't have a subscription fee to play multiplayer on the PS3? o-O​



On a console-to-console fight, they've already beaten the X1 in pretty much every aspect, and the 360 was the current gen winner even while charging to use online multiplayer since the start. It's natural they felt they didn't have to worry if they wanted to milk that as well. Sucks though, and if there's no free online option I guess I'm probably sitting this gen out as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> One thing I'm disappointed at?
> 
> Want multiplayer on the PS4? Better get Playstation+.
> 
> I think that's called "Xbox Live"... wasn't a selling point that you didn't have a subscription fee to play multiplayer on the PS3? o-O



PSN+ gives you free games for a much cheaper subscription...something XBL did not have until today.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 11, 2013)

1 year of Xbox Gold costs $60. 3 months is $25.

Now compare this with Playstation Plus, which is $50 for a year, and $18 for 3 months.

PS is still getting the much better end of the deal, here, I think.
And you get free games and discounts.
And you can actually use shit like Netflix without Plus. Something that you can't do (much to my annoyance) on the 360 without Gold.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

Plus being necessary for multiplayer won't be a big deal. It worked well on the original Xbox and on the 360, it's gonna work especially well on the PS4 because it's cheaper AND you get free games.
In my opinion Sony did everything right with their conference. They gave the finger to MS, gave us exactly what we wanted and the PS4 is even gonna be cheaper than the new Xbox. They haven't specified the content of the hardware bundles yet though.... There may very well be different bundles with differences in HDD space again.

As for the games, I don't really care much about most of the games they showed off. FF Versus XIII being rebranded as FF XV gives me hope that the game might actually be good though since they seem to have cut the ties to the trainwreck that was XIII and it's offspring.

All in all? It's probably not going to be a day one purchase for me but so far I am definitely satisfied with what they showed.

Now I'm curious what Nintendo is gonna do. They really need to release some games as soon as possible.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Now I'm curious what Nintendo is gonna do. *They really need to release some games as soon as possible*.


 The reason I don't have a wii U, no games I want. The only two games I can think of on it that I'd want aren't out yet and I could wait for. And by wait I mean when the console is cheap because the next one has been announced.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Nintendo is doing a one step at a time approach and sorting out the 3ds first, which is why theres suddely a lot of awesome shit on the console. Next year they work on the wiiU


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> The reason I don't have a wii U, no games I want. The only two games I can think of on it that I'd want aren't out yet and I could wait for. And by wait I mean when the console is cheap because the next one has been announced.



Same here. That New Super Mario Bros game would be an option but beyond that I simply wouldn't know which games I should buy.
I just checked the german Amazon charts for the Wii U. You got Mario at the top, then the system itself, Nintendoland (meh), Zombie U (meh), Monster Hunter (not my kind of game but I'd give it a shot)... And then all the unreleased stuff that you can preorder.
Where is Metroid? Where is Star Fox? Where is F-Zero? Where is a non-copypasta Mario? Where is Pokemon? Where is Zelda? Where are all the thid party titles?
The damn thing has been out for half a year here in Europe and there is NOTHING you can buy for it! It's like they released it just so you can watch the Nintendo Direct streams on it :T


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh by the way, the PS4 comes with a 500gb HDD that can be upgraded, just like you can do it with the PS3.
https://twitter.com/yosp/status/344364530333274112


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Pokemon/status/344122123285057536

Pokemon X & Y foe E3!


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>



Pretty much sums it up...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jun 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> So, is the new MGS game coming out for next-gen or current-gen? I thought it was supposed to be released on 360 and PS3, but now I assume it is X1 and PS4? Would be a shame, I wish to marry it's trailer.



The guys in my Gaming class mentioned it being next-gen, which I'm a bit disappointed about, too. I don't want to buy another console just for Metal Gear...

Perhaps Ground Zeroes will be for current gen, though? Here's hoping, I guess.


----------



## lilyWhite (Jun 11, 2013)

E3: Demonstrating how Sony fanboys are idiots and how Sony is prepared to take advantage of that since 2013.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> E3: Demonstrating how Sony fanboys are idiots and how Sony is prepared to take advantage of that since 2013.



Sorry but I like to play my games while naked without Microsoft HAL watching me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> E3: Demonstrating how Sony fanboys are idiots and how Sony is prepared to take advantage of that since 2013.



if you're not gonna explain yourself that's kind of pots and kettles.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

That comment...made no sense. ;-;


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh hey, since I mentioned the new Killer Instinct.
Did you hear already? It's gonna be a free to play game. You start with one single character and then you have to buy the rest of the characters if you want to use them.
NOPE!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh hey, since I mentioned the new Killer Instinct.
> Did you hear already? It's gonna be a free to play game. You start with one single character and then you have to buy the rest of the characters if you want to use them.
> NOPE!



The resulting groan ruptured my stomach. That is just laughably bad.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That comment...made no sense. ;-;



Which one?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> The resulting groan ruptured my stomach. That is just laughably bad.



Here is an article on it by the way:
http://www.computerandvideogames.co...-instinct-and-project-spark-are-free-to-play/
At least it will be available at launch...? :T
But yeah, this is an awful decision.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2013)

Official sony instructions on how to share used games:

















Microsoft got wrecked.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Here is an article on it by the way:
> http://www.computerandvideogames.co...-instinct-and-project-spark-are-free-to-play/
> At least it will be available at launch...? :T
> But yeah, this is an awful decision.



Wouldn't it be something else if Microsoft just went 'lol, SHENANIGANS'? Diggin holes within holes at that this point.

I enjoyed the PS4 news, looks like they're off to an incredible start. Dat price, dem region-frees. Nintendo direct was entertaining too, solid enough games showed. Megaman in new Smash pretty much stole the show for me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

That video alone is gonna wreck MS indeed.
And it really is brilliant.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Wouldn't it be something else if Microsoft just went 'lol, SHENANIGANS'? Diggin holes within holes at that this point.
> 
> I enjoyed the PS4 news, looks like they're off to an incredible start. Dat price, dem region-frees. Nintendo direct was entertaining too, solid enough games showed. Megaman in new Smash pretty much stole the show for me.



Yeah, Sony really did everything riWAIT WHAT MEGAMAN?! O_O


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

Meanwhile on the Ninentdo end, Marill is now a fairy.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah, Sony really did everything riWAIT WHAT MEGAMAN?! O_O



Aw yeah, now if I can just get the Smash site to load I can learn moar saucy things.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if this video was posted yet, but I love this trailer-
[YT]K6WgLOjKxmI#![/YT]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2013)

And yes megaman is going to be in the next smash-
[YT]X3RabYT_Log#![/YT]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 11, 2013)

Streaming PS3 games? Based on my experience with the "benefits" of streaming, I'll stick with my PS3 and a physical copy of the game, thank you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

Alright ladies, now just one question remains:
Who won E3 2013.
Microsoft, with their DRM shite but quite a lot of promising games?
Sony, which openly pointed their middle finger at MS but showed their system rather than a ton of games?
EA, which showed... Madden. And Mirror's Shit... And more sports I guess...
Ubisoft, which I don't care about and didn't follow in any way.
Or Nintendo, which showed us a lot of stuff we already knew about for a console that will continue to have no games for quite some time?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah, Sony really did everything riWAIT WHAT MEGAMAN?! O_O



Megaman in Smash makes since.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 11, 2013)

This actually looks like a lot of fun.  I'm getting a good Viewtiful Joe vibe here lol 
[YT]z9ueBmNNGus[/YT]
Of course the one girl shown in the group wears PINK and uses a whip XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Alright ladies, now just one question remains:
> Who won E3 2013.
> Microsoft, with their DRM shite but quite a lot of promising games?
> Sony, which openly pointed their middle finger at MS but showed their system rather than a ton of games?
> ...


Sony and Nintendo.


----------



## thoron (Jun 11, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> E3: Demonstrating how Sony fanboys are idiots and how Sony is prepared to take advantage of that since 2013.



You sure its not Microsoft fan boys instead? Cause it takes a true fan boy to tolerate the kind of restrictions put into place by XBox One.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 11, 2013)

thoron said:


> You sure its not Microsoft fan boys instead? Cause it takes a true fan boy to tolerate the kind of restrictions put into place by XBox One.



That depends. For example, I _could_ live perfectly well with those restrictions. Because they don't really affect me.
However, I know the reason why they put these restrictions into place in the first place and I just don't want to put up with that.
So I suppose people who simply don't give a shit and just want to play the games will also buy it without hesitation.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jun 11, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm not sure if this video was posted yet, but I love this trailer-
> [YT]K6WgLOjKxmI#![/YT]



I just watched that this morning, so amazing. <3
I still need to catch up on the series before that comes out. >>;

Also, that clip on sharing games was hilarious. That's how it should always be though... 
That's one reason I don't like downloaded games, you can't really share them (or if you can, not as easily).


----------



## thoron (Jun 11, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That depends. For example, I _could_ live perfectly well with those restrictions. Because they don't really affect me.
> However, I know the reason why they put these restrictions into place in the first place and I just don't want to put up with that.
> So I suppose people who simply don't give a shit and just want to play the games will also buy it without hesitation.



Many who are against the restrictions could more than likely live with them easily. They're more against the restrictions as a matter of principle.
I for example have internet obviously or I wouldn't be making this post, but I'm a strict off-line game and I'm also unwilling to incur the cost of having an XBox Live account. There's also the issue that at some point in the future the games I have spent money on would become completely worthless if XBox Live ever get shut down for what ever reason.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Megaman in Smash makes since.



Considering Capcom made half the damn Zelda games, I think it's fair and expected.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2013)

The general reason I do console gaming are the following.
Plug and play aspect. I just generally understand and agree with just being able to play the fucking game - where in Windows something can go wrong because of the various different flavors, builds and bloatware (depending on whether your PC is self built or built by a company).

Just tuning out the world - this also means online play. It's not that I haven't done online multiplayer but it's rare because I like being able to just play on my own.

So Xbox one has a forced aspect because it wants to be part of my TV experience. The thing is - I haven't turned on regular TV in years, I no longer have cable and most of my watching is actually part of Netflix. I'd have to pay an additional fee on top of internet with Xbox Gold to use on the system or just buy an internet ready TV...hmmmm

PS4 of course is cheaper because that Camera is not part of the package and is valued at an extra 60 bucks. It has one controller. If it had 2 controllers and the camera it would be the same price of XboxOne so I'm not exactly FOOLED per say, but it's optional. This makes it a key factor between the XBoxOne.

As someone making that purchase, you'd have to pay $500 upfront +tax+Xbox Live+whatever games you want. 

PS4 is not backwards compatible but will stream PS3 games but of course the gotcha is you have to buy the PS+ service so now You're at least looking at $450 to play PS3 games+tax+whatever game you want. These are options. If you want to get a PS3 you can still get the base unit and a game and still pay less up front than XboxOne. 

Some of the things are a bit baffling what people are cheering for - ex an HDMI cable. Does PS4 have some funky connecting mode for HDMI because *HDMI CABLES ARE NOT THAT EXPENSIVE* and really those "high grade ones" are a ripoff. http://amzn.com/B003L1ZYYM So you're happy someone gave you something that costs 6 bucks? Now I can understand if the PS4 connecting module requires a proprietary cable...because they love to do that and markup the damn cable instead of just using a standard. But seriously getting one is not that big of a deal. 

Historically Sony did botch it with the launch of PS3. They launched about $600 bucks for a 60gb hard drive. $400 with a 500gb one is not so bad. Any idiot asking for SSD doesn't understand the cost of them. If they use notebook drives, then the consumer can replace it with their own I suppose. Notebook drives have been about $50 bucks for $500 gb so if they continue with the trend of using standard notebook drives they're making the consumer feel some power with their purchase.

Also historically Sony was rather silly with their DRM. If anyone remembers, they spent millions on copy protection software that was utterly obliterated with a 2 dollar Sharpie. In addition Sony's PSN break-ins were also an issue. However, it's what mistakes Sony can correct and outdo for the competitors that will help them.

Keep in mind I haven't bought any of the next gen consoles like the PS3 because I do remember. However, it looks like MS put itself in the position that Sony had a while back.

I do have to say that paying for PS+ just for online multiplayer is bleh but can be understandable for server costs. It's not just Xbox that does this - but other sites that make you pay for subscriptions like WoW due to server cost and upkeep. I do understand not wanting to because of the fact that at least with PC games you can set up your own private server/LAN parties and not have to worry. However, that's the tradeoff you get with console gaming. 

The games...ehhhh. I kinda miss the Dreamcast because there were so many oddball games that came out. Crazy Taxi wasn't just a standard driving game. Jet Set(Grind) Radio was quirky (and yeah I know a sequel or someshit is out). But there were a lot of different games. I'd just like to see more of that then another game sequel and yet another "FPS" yet another "RPG" standard. Katamari was fun too.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Considering Capcom made half the damn Zelda games, I think it's fair and expected.



I know, and I actually approve of the addition, but I do hope they add another character from the MM series.


----------



## Corto (Jun 11, 2013)

So I just watched the Megaman SSB trailer and until they announced the consoles at the end I was dead sure it was a DLC character for Brawl. I guess I can't tell gens apart anymore.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The general reason I do console gaming are the following.
> Plug and play aspect. I just generally understand and agree with just being able to play the fucking game - where in Windows something can go wrong because of the various different flavors, builds and bloatware (depending on whether your PC is self built or built by a company).



Ugh, yes. Even if we have stuff like STEAM to help make PC games more plug-and-play, not all games are available via STEAM and even then... I've had to fight with STEAM sometimes to make games work. (Hello STEAM refusing to download a DotA 2 patch because my internet crapped out and it refused to reconnect, then blocking me from playing DotA 2 until I had to reboot my computer before it recognized that yes, I was in fact connected to the internet and can download a patch... also STEAM quit downloading TF2. I uninstalled it, deleted the files. GET OFF MY BLOODY COMPUTER!!)


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

NOW there is Mega Man, which is godly awesome. I hope he plays better than in MVC, I loved that he was there, but he wasn't that good as a fighter, kind of quirky; I still played as him though!.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2013)

I noticed that they are bringing Murasama Blade to Vita (which was originally on the Wii) http://www.amazon.com/Muramasa-Blessing-Amitabha-Pre-order-playstation-vita/dp/B00C1IHB92/ 

Guess that's a good edition to Dragon's Crown that got a whole bunch of delays http://www.amazon.com/Dragons-Crown-Playstation-3/dp/B007V9QKH0/

Glad to see Watch Dogs finally drop in price. I dunno if anyone else saw it but it was originally listed at $99.99 when it first appeared on Amazon. 

_ "We do recognise there will be these very rare edge cases where for whatever reason your internet is down," says Harrison. "In my experience internet downtime lasts for seconds or minutes. In those few occasions you don't have access to your usual broadband connection, you could tether your Xbox to your mobile phone. The 24-hour ping takes kilobytes of data." _
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...ison-defends-Xbox-One-as-worth-the-extra.html

Umm you realize people have stopped tethering for the fact that companies do not want you engaging in this practice and charge extra for tethering? In addition it is not uncommon for people to lose internet for DAYS not minutes. Someone should visit other areas of the country and not assume people live in metropolitan areas.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2013)

thoron said:


> Many who are against the restrictions could more than likely live with them easily. They're more against the restrictions as a matter of principle.
> I for example have internet obviously or I wouldn't be making this post, but I'm a strict off-line game and I'm also unwilling to incur the cost of having an XBox Live account. There's also the issue that at some point in the future the games I have spent money on would become completely worthless if XBox Live ever get shut down for what ever reason.


If Live ever did get shut down, there's a possibility they'd rework it to support offline play. Though from what I heard, you don't actually _need_ Xbox Live to play your games you just need an internet connection. 
Which to be perfectly honest, most people own a computer and internet so it'd be more like one more thing that requires the internet. 

When you really think about it, the Xbox One is basically a computer without the computer part.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 12, 2013)

And the ability to play offline :V


----------



## thoron (Jun 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> If Live ever did get shut down, there's a possibility they'd rework it to support offline play. Though from what I heard, you don't actually _need_ Xbox Live to play your games you just need an internet connection.
> Which to be perfectly honest, most people own a computer and internet so it'd be more like one more thing that requires the internet.
> 
> When you really think about it, the Xbox One is basically a computer without the computer part.



From my understanding installing a game from a disc installs it to your XBL account, this is how you can supposed download your profile to another console for the purposes of playing at a friends house or whatever BS MS has been trying to push.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2013)

thoron said:


> From my understanding installing a game from a disc installs it to your XBL account, this is how you can supposed download your profile to another console for the purposes of playing at a friends house or whatever BS MS has been trying to push.


Wait really? The last thing I heard was that you wouldn't need a Live account because it downloaded the game to your hard drive. But if this was something announced at the E3 conference then I wasn't able to watch it. I just got a bunch of my information from Tumblr and in regards to the XBOne, it was mostly snark and how much they didn't care.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> Wait really? The last thing I heard was that you wouldn't need a Live account because it downloaded the game to your hard drive. But if this was something announced at the E3 conference then I wasn't able to watch it. I just got a bunch of my information from Tumblr and in regards to the XBOne, it was mostly snark and how much they didn't care.



How would they verify the game is yours due to DRM *without* a live account?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> How would they verify the game is yours due to DRM *without* a live account?


As I said, I thought you downloaded the games to your hard drive with something like a serial code.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> As I said, I thought you downloaded the games to your hard drive with something like a serial code.



The DRM is to prevent others from using your game which is why it's partially cloud based and you're not able to sell. Of course you can have other household members (sub accounts?) use it or let a friend who has been on your list for at least 30 days to borrow/sell it (but they may have to pay a fee).

It *has* to be tied to your Live account, because they're trying to monitor who has the game who shouldn't.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The DRM is to prevent others from using your game which is why it's partially cloud based and you're not able to sell. Of course you can have other household members (sub accounts?) use it or let a friend who has been on your list for at least 30 days to borrow/sell it (but they may have to pay a fee).
> 
> It *has* to be tied to your Live account, because they're trying to monitor who has the game who shouldn't.


And I didn't know that. I'm only going off what little information I've gotten on the One. :/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 12, 2013)

Clancy said:


> If only they brought back melee Bowser, that's when he looked the absolute finest, and definitely give him a fighting chance, I've hated sakurai since melee because Bowser is just a big punching bag, not half as strong as he should, as he must be!
> 
> 
> NOW there is Mega Man, which is godly awesome. I hope he plays better than in MVC, I loved that he was there, but he wasn't that good as a fighter, kind of quirky; I still played as him though!.



Melee bowser was kind of pretty bad, pretty sure that even brawl bowser was better than bowser in melee. this bowser seems a lot better since he has some reasonable speed moves and seems faster which is much better. Power means very little when you have no range or speed. However he's still pretty big but that's not really something you can change about bowser, right now he looks like he's able to get some speed so he can keep up with others and still pack a punch.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> And I didn't know that. I'm only going off what little information I've gotten on the One. :/



So what happens if you have a power outage or your net is out for a week due to construction/natural disaster?

*Edit*: Hahahah poor Ouya http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/12/...utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget


----------



## Clancy (Jun 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Melee bowser was kind of pretty bad, pretty sure that even brawl bowser was better than bowser in melee. this bowser seems a lot better since he has some reasonable speed moves and seems faster which is much better. Power means very little when you have no range or speed. However he's still pretty big but that's not really something you can change about bowser, right now he looks like he's able to get some speed so he can keep up with others and still pack a punch.



 Even when not looking, I've stumbled upon videos of players obsessed with tiers proving how bad a fighter he is, not strong enough to compensate for speed or size.

In a tournament you're not likely to see many people using him (hell, I'd be surprised to know of more than one person), most of them will go for fox or meta knight.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Hahahah poor Ouya http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/12/...utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget



aww, they're like the little duck that tried :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 12, 2013)

Clancy said:


> I want melee Bowser to return appearance wise, he looked absolutely fantastic. That said in Melee he sucked, Bowser is my favorite character, but as a playable fighter he has always sucked. Always.
> 
> Even when not looking, I've stumbled upon videos of players obsessed with tiers proving how bad a fighter he is, not strong enough to compensate for speed or size.
> 
> In a tournament you're not likely to see many people using him (hell, I'd be surprised to know of more than one person), most of them will go for fox or meta knight.


well their was gimpy fish in melee who used bowser, and that's pretty much it for both games really. 
Also i can see how his new stance is definitly odd and unapealing to some, i don't mind it but honestly i never really cared for bowser X3. however brawl was more balanced than melee, except for the best character being much better than everyone else. also tiers only determine how good characters are but now how viable characters are, just going to clear up that possible misconception and main reason poeple dislike tier lists is cause they think they apply to viability. there's also the fact they change over time.

For different e3 stuff anyone else get on the list for the beta of the mighty quest for epic loot?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2013)

Bowser looks like he's gonna have some nice aerial combat. Personally, I like his new posture. It's definitely more cartoony, less feral and srs than Brawl and Melee. He's a fire breathing dragon turtle thing with a manly chin. I don't care to have him as serious as a Skyrim dragon. lol

I think his remodeling fits better for a Mario villain. :3
Granted, I wouldn't care either way.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well their was gimpy fish in melee who used bowser, and that's pretty much it for both games really.
> Also i can see how his new stance is definitly odd and unapealing to some, i don't mind it but honestly i never really cared for bowser X3. however brawl was more balanced than melee, except for the best character being much better than everyone else. also tiers only determine how good characters are but now how viable characters are, just going to clear up that possible misconception and main reason poeple dislike tier lists is cause they think they apply to viability. there's also the fact they change over time.



I don't let tier lists tell me what character to go with, I just use the character I like best, that's Bowser most of the time. 

But it's hard to ignore that the very few times I've seen a tier list, my favorite is way at the bottom.

Bowser's new pose is fine, actually I like this model better than brawl's, what little difference there is; but I don't like it better than Melee's Bowser.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 12, 2013)

D-D-D-DROP THE STOCK





Just love how Microsofts stocks plummet post conference :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2013)

I think the reason MS is really failing is a lot to do what it was trying to push and sell.

Social Media and how connected we are these days.

Social Media and online connectivity wasn't as big during the launches of PS3 and Xbox 360. I think the backlash against Sony during their launch would be equal as MS is getting it now had Social media been as big as a presence as it is now.

Probably didn't help with the timing of those paranoid over the government tapping either - you got this big unit that could be the next "Big brother" to people overly paranoid about this thing.

Another Ouya Article about their party crashing: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2420328,00.asp

The img is win though:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www4.pcmag.com/media/images/389029-cops-visit-ouya-at-e3.jpg?thumb=y


----------



## Flippy (Jun 13, 2013)

Sony is smart. They flashed a bunch of awesome things & at the end of the day it seemed like it was an all out victory for them. I just read this article that pointed out something that flew right past me during the press release. 
http://dispatches.cheatcc.com/dispa...erral&utm_campaign=zergnet_66319#.UbofApzJI5w
*"You have to be a PS+ subscriber in order to play online."*
Ew if this is the case. I think a *Play Station Plus Membership is $50 per year*.
PS3 had almost a 8 year run so if I get a PS4 with PS+ that's blowing *$400 total* for the life of the system which is the cost of the system it's self.
Over all I think it's not going to hurt the chances of me buying a PS4 because the game lineup looks good & I'll be spiting the cost of the system. Damn things aren't always as good as they seem.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd rather get the "old" console version first of an upcoming game rather than to wait more for it to come out on the new next gen consoles, ex - Watch Dogs, ACIV.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 13, 2013)

Flippy, people paid not only for WoW as a game but 14.99 a month to continue playing it. That blows my mind.

Also , stuff being stolen (not surprising lol) during the convention's run. http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ishing-dev-has-bag-of-everything-stolen-at-e3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm putting it here because I don't think it's going to generate enough interest as other titles in their own threads... but I have to say Knack looks like it could be one of those fun games like Katamari was.

[yt]q59tHyhDMkI[/yt]

The other game I was interested in seeing was Transistor (which was talked about a while ago on the forum)

[yt]f-lnU10LhEk[/yt]

Any other under the radar games people have seen for E3?


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm interested in Knack. It looks cute.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

Well if your Final Fantasy Experience was ruined because it wasn't pretty enough and based in reality

[yt]LBilT83Uq4A[/yt]


Complete with irritating voice acting

[yt]yx12ERdQdw8[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well if your Final Fantasy Experience was ruined because it wasn't pretty enough and based in reality.


Oh, AC Zack and AC Cloud. AGAIN.

With KH's gameplay.

Thanks, SE!!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm having a hard time telling the characters apart to be honest. 

I think I remember a pink haired girl, an East Indian looking lady, and Don Cheadle with a chocobo in 13, I think Hwoarang was in there too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

Ether way, The AC Cloud clone is already awful.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 18, 2013)

It looks like the PS4 fell from the top spot from pre-orders on Amazon but it may be due to not being able to fulfill demand on launch: http://www.ibtimes.com/ps4-vs-xbox-...age-may-not-ship-release-date-due-high-demand

Also there is the "We are Watching You" act being introduced to address concerns about the Xbox One and other technology trying to do the same http://www.ibtimes.com/xbox-one-con...-you-act-bill-targets-kinect-snooping-1311983


----------

